# Diamond Resorts Presentation



## sftballer1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello All:

I recently got through with a presentation at DRI - KBC.  The offer I received was 7500 pts in the Hawaii Collection for $19362, entry into the Club, and entry into the Club Select with my 2 Grand Cayman weeks (MTC) for 8500 to 12000 pts per each week deposited into the Club Select.

I was almost a taker on this program as we are looking for getting nice resorts with easy booking and it looked as though DRI has a good system (but for how long?).  Did I do the right thing?

I am apparently not a very savvy timesharer.  I have 2 weeks at Morritt's Tortuga Club, Grand Cayman (RCI affiliated).  I want to be able to trade to the nicest resorts with these weeks and get a fare shake at booking what is available at the time I do my searches.  I don't want resorts to be held back in the system as unavailable when they are available.  If it says my resort is not capable of getting that week that is fine but I would like to know that rather than it just not showing up in the system. 

If some savvy timesharer has some good recommendation or advice, I would sure like to here it.  I would love to here the inside secrets that will help me get the nicest resorts during the June 1 - July 31 timeframes.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 25, 2009)

IMHO, you want to buy DRI for one reason only, you want to go to their resorts. You're thinking of buying in Hawaii, then only buy there if you want to go to Hawaii. ( I don't think 7500 pts will get you much in hawaii though).

You have two very good TSs, and seem to be getting you the trades you want? Why would you give them to Diamond?

Read the FAQ on DRI  

Personally if I was thinking of buying DRI, I'd buy into the US collection ( resale)  I'd get access to the 19 resorts in the collection and pay about $3000 about 10,000 points. That is a lot cheaper than $19,000 for 7500 points.  But I wouldn't get club select and I wouldn't get internal trading into Hawaii.


----------



## sftballer1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bill:

Thanks for the information.  I did ready the FAQ and I think I understand it pretty well.

We got these trades through our Resorts trading company, Global Resort Management, Inc..  They apparently deal with other brokers and this one was a company called Travel to Go out of San Diego.  They got me two (back to back) weeks which were Developer weeks.

I am trying not to use RCI because I think they are horrible and you have to threaten them to even get anything reasonable.

Anyway,  do you have any timeshare secrets that I need to know about points vs. weeks and how to get the best vacations?

Thanks


----------

